# Moving-What to take, What to leave(or sell)



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I did a search, but couldn't find anything....so.....

I know there are websites that give the basics of what to move, what to leave behind or sell or throw away, but I'd like some opinions from our members here. Let's assume that you're moving across the country(US) as opposed to across town where you may be able to go back and forth from your old place to your new place with ease. You get one shot and one shot only.

Keeping and moving guns for sure 

Do you put a dollar amount, like anything $100 or less gets left behind or sold and everything $100+ gets moved?
Do you assign a difficulty level to things that may be difficult/bulky, etc. to move? With the more difficult things, being sold or donated, or whatever? ie. Large furniture(KIng Bed(s)), etc.
Estate sale?...Sell everything but the stuff that has the most value to you, sentimental stuff, guns(like I mentioned above), clothes?
And just buy new stuff on the other end?

What's your opinion?

ETA: For this exercise, let's assume you're moving into about the same size place, not going from a 3000sq. ft. house to a 600sq. ft. apartment.

Happy Labor Day.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have relocated more times than I care to remember. I've learned a lot about what to take and what not to move.

Move all valuables yourself - do not let the movers near your expensive items. Theft is a serious problem. Jewelry, cameras, coins, tools, electronics, power tools, silverware (real silver), furs, firearms, fishing reels, ride with you....

Some items are not allowed on the moving truck: ammo, flammable liquids (drain oil and gas), etc. Ask for list.

The first rule is: if I haven't used this thing in the last five years, do I even need it? If not, sell, donate, or trash it.

The second rule is: you pay by the pound to move stuff (and loaded mileage) so it is better to not move "stuff."

Chemicals and liquids are a risk - spills and sloshes, damage to other stuff in the box, maybe best to not move it.

Last thing on the truck are beds, mattresses, box springs, pillows and linens. That way these are first thing off the truck, so you can set up your beds for when you are ready to lie down and rest. Which will happen quickly, trust me.

We gave my old couch and chairs to my nieces and nephews so they could have decent furniture starting out.

Then we bought new ones to match the new house - risk of damage is high, items are bulky, better to buy new.

Get boxes from the moving company and box up your somewhat valuable stuff yourself - the moving crews are always looking for good stuff to boost when they come to your house - make it where they cannot find anything.

I left my old John Deere behind when I sold the house - deal sweetener - then I bought a new one on sale...!

Old cathode ray TVs or monitors - donate or sell - heavy, bulky, obsolete - get new flat screens when you arrive.

Go through all your clothing, and donate or trash as much as you can. Keep the best condition/nice clothes only. New digs, new clothes, look good and feel good.

Keep the "bingo list" -- the master list of what goes on the truck, and make sure it all gets checked off when you arrive. Most modern movers have printed labels - one goes on the item/box, one goes on the "bingo list."

If you don't really want, need, or have to have it - don't pay to move it. Sell, donate, or trash all your "junk" stuff....

And if you have valuables in your vehicle and stay at a hotel, pick a good neighborhood to stay in, and then tip the night clerks $20 to let you park your vehicle close to the front doors and in the lights, so they can watch it for you!

Otherwise, take that stuff into your hotel room. Rubbermaid containers onto the bell hop cart, incognito and safe.

Last, but not least, make sure you have electrical power, water and other utilities turned on at your new home...!

My dog (RIP) would add that having room service at the hotel is the bomb diggity - and get the cheeseburgers!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for your input. You are consistent with everything I've read online. I would probably rent a truck and move myself. Hire some local kids to help move boxes from house to truck.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I actually bought a 6' x 12' cargo trailer and moved my valuables in multiple trips, although the big move was by tractor trailer and 48 foot trailer - United Van Lines. I ran the numbers on renting U-Haul trailers instead, and I came out way ahead on the money, and I could take my time packing and unpacking. Definitely the right move....

I had to move motorcycles, firearms, ammo, and power and hand tools, and computers into corporate housing. So I took vacations and towed the trailer back and forth. I used it for multiple trips, and then sold it for half of what I paid for it. I would have kept it, but our HOA rules say it has to be in a garage, and it was too wide to fit thru single doors.

Best of luck with your move!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My wife is a pack rat. I am not. Anything of family history I keep. Things we use everyday I keep. A blender from 2003 that we haven't used in 5 years is gone. I don't care if we make milkshakes every 5 years. I'll buy a new one in 2023. We actually had boxes from when we moved in 2006 that were still taped shut that my wife wanted to take to our new house in 2017. No way. They went in the dump and we haven't needed them in 2 years. Too many times sentimental value outweighs actual value.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

For DIY over long distances, I highly recommend Penske. You can also hire/rent help at U-haul's website -- we found a few guys ~ $40/hr to help on each end. Saved my back and was really worth it. They were better than rounding up friends/neighbors.

Prior to moving, we've always held garage/estate sales that were successful at clearing out a bunch of stuff not needed. My wife is on social media and she sold a lot of higher quality items (Amish furniture, etc) on places like Facebook and Nextdoor.

Your gun safe might be a big challenge. I hired that out too and the guys who do that all day every day didn't leave a scratch. Call the place you bought yours or a local locksmith for the contact of who they use.

Finally, I know you'll be sad to leave the Great Lone Star state, but moving to that awesome 2,500 acre ranch in Montana will be amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## jessyrich (6 mo ago)

I found a much better option for my office and need to move until the end of August. There are so many things to consider, my head is spinning


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Leave as much stuff as possible. Sometimes it is even cheaper to buy new things instead of moving the old ones around here and there. Have a look at expomovers https://expomovers.com/commercial-office-movers/. We had a good experience with them in the past.


----------

